
A Son’s Race to Give His Dying Father Artificial Immortality - aaronbrethorst
https://www.wired.com/story/a-sons-race-to-give-his-dying-father-artificial-immortality/
======
landon32
This title is a very strong exaggeration. It's actually feasible for someone
to start working on Artificial Immortality right now, but this article is just
talking about making a chatbot that sounds like his dad.

